# VB6 & Printing Photos



## mikewut (Nov 4, 2004)

I have this photo printing problem. I tell VB to print by this method:

printer.print
Printer.PaintPicture LoadPicture(Text19)
printer.enddoc

It does print. However, the picture has a very low quality to it. How can I change the way it's printed so that I can add more DPI to the photo? Do I change the method I input the picture into the printer?? 

Thanks in advanced

Mike


----------

